# planning vs design = σχεδιασμός και σχεδίαση



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

*planning* = σχεδιασμός
*design* = σχεδίαση
(η απλή αυτή αντίστιξη δεν αποκλείει άλλα μεταφράσματα, αλλά υποστηρίζει ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε design = σχεδιασμός ή planning = σχεδίαση).

Ο προβληματισμός ξεκίνησε από την απόδοση του όρου _computer-aided design (CAD)_, για τον οποίο προτείνω «σχεδίαση με τη βοήθεια Η/Υ» ή «ηλεκτρονική σχεδίαση» ή «ψηφιακή σχεδίαση». Σε σελίδες του διαδικτύου θα βρει κανείς ένας πλήρες αλαλούμ, όπου η «σχεδίαση» οριακά μόνο δίνει περισσότερα ευρήματα από τον «σχεδιασμό», και υπερτερεί ίσως σαφέστερα σε σελίδες όπως του Πολυτεχνείου ή των εισαγωγέων προγραμμάτων CAD, όχι όμως καθοριστικά.

Η διαφοροποίηση γίνεται ωστόσο σαφέστατα από τα λεξικά και καταθέτω εδώ σχετικές αναφορές:

- ΛΝΕΓ:

*σχεδίαση *(η) 1. η δημιουργία σχεδίου, σκίτσου. 2. απεικόνιση ενός αντικειμένου σε γενικές γραμμές χωρίς να δίνεται έμφαση στις λεπτομέρειες. ΦΡ. ΤΕΧΝΟΛ. *ηλεκτρονική σχεδίαση* η δημιουργία τεχνικών ή καλλιτεχνικών σχεδίων με τη βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.

*σχεδιασμός* (ο) [αρχ.] 1. το προσχέδιο (βλ. λ.). 2. η κατάρτιση προγραμμάτων σε έναν τομέα δραστηριότητας: επιχειρησιακός ~ ΦΡ. ΟΙΚΟΝ. *οικονομικός σχεδιασμός* ο σχεδιασμός τής οικονομικής πολιτικής στην υλοποίηση τής οποίας οι καίριες οικονομικές αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται ή επηρεάζονται αποφασιστικά από την κεντρική εξουσία αντί να αφήνονται στον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό των δυνάμεων τής αγοράς (ως σύστημα εφαρμόστηκε κυρ. στις σοσιαλιστικές χώρες) αλλιώς *κεντρικός σχεδιασμός*.

- ΚΡΙΑΡΑΣ:

*σχεδιάζω*, ρ. (ασυνίζ.). 1. δημιουργώ με γραμμές μια εικόνα προσώπου ή αντικειμένου στα γενικά του σημεία, σε χαρτί, πίνακα ή για να διακοσμήσω ευρύτερη επιφάνεια: ο ζωγράφος ~ίασε το τοπίο | ~ίαζε στις πέτρες ανθρώπινες μορφές. 2. κάνω λεπτομερή παράσταση αντικειμένου ή κατασκευής που πρόκειται να υλοποιηθεί: ο αρχιτέκτονας ~ίασε το μελλοντικό κτήριο | ~ ρούχα. 3. κ.λπ.

*σχεδίαση* η, ουσ., η ενέργεια του σχεδιάζω (βλ. λ. σημασ. 1 και 2).

*σχεδιασμός* ο, ουσ. (ασυνίζ.). 1. καταρτισμός σχεδίου για γενικότερα τεχνικά έργα: πολεοδομικός ~. 2. συγκρότηση γενικών αρχών και κατευθύνσεων: ~ κυβερνητικής πολιτικής.

- ΛΚΝ:

*σχεδίαση* η: η ενέργεια του σχεδιάζω. 1. εκτέλεση του γραμμικού σχεδίου μιας κατασκευής: Η ~ νέου τύπου αεροσκαφών / μοντέρνων επίπλων. 2. καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση: Η ~ ενός τοπίου με μολύβι / με κάρβουνο.

*σχεδιασμός* ο: 1. η διαδικασία του προκαθορισμού και της υπόδειξης μιας σειράς ενεργειών, που αποβλέπουν στην επίτευξη μακροπρόθεσμων συνήθ. οικονομικών, τεχνικών ή κοινωνικών στόχων: ~ της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας. Aντισεισμικός / πολεοδομικός ~. 2. σχεδίαση. [λόγ. < αρχ. σχεδιασμός 'ομιλία εκ του προχείρου', κατά την αλλ. της σημ. του σχεδιάζω, σημδ.: 1: αγγλ. planning. 2: αγγλ. drawing]

Στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Πάπυρου, εκεί στα σχεδ—, υπάρχουν τα εξής σχετικά λήμματα:

σχεδίαση, ηλεκτρονική
σχεδίαση, τεχνική
σχεδιασμός και οικονομική ανάπτυξη
σχέδιο (Τεχνολ.) Βλ. σχεδίαση, τεχνική.

Οι πρώτες 10 προτάσεις-παραδείγματα που εμφανίζει το ΙΕΛ για τις λέξεις _σχεδίαση_ και _σχεδιασμός_ είναι οι εξής:

Η συνέχιση της ανάπτυξης των εκπαιδευτικών περιβαλλόντων εξαρτάται από την αξιολόγησή τους από μαθητές και εκπαιδευτικούς, και η έρευνα τώρα στρέφεται στη *σχεδίαση* εικονικών περιβαλλόντων βασισμένων στη σύγχρονη εκπαιδευτική θεωρία.
Το μοντέλο που θα προκύψει θα εξηγεί τους λόγους για τους οποίους η ΕΠ είναι κατάλληλη για άτομα με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες και θα οδηγήσει στη *σχεδίαση* βελτιωμένων εικονικών περιβαλλόντων.
Ένα σημαντικό βήμα κατά τη λογική *σχεδίαση* μίας ψηφιακής μηχανής είναι η ελαχιστοποίηση των λογικών (Boolean) συναρτήσεων πριν την υλοποίησή τους.
Αν το νησί ήταν αποστρατικοποιημένο, δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να συζητούμε και για το Δόγμα και για τη *σχεδίαση* τέτοιων ασκήσεων.
Άλλες εταιρίες επίσης διαφόρων χωρών ασχολήθηκαν με τη *σχεδίαση* και κατασκευή αεροστροβίλων κατά την ίδια περίπου εποχή, αλλά τα σχέδιά τους ήταν πολύ φιλόδοξα και δεν οδήγησαν σε πρακτικά αποτελέσματα, παρά πολύ αργότερα, μετά από μετατροπές και απλοποιήσεις.
Αυτός το 1926, ανέπτυξε μια θεωρία για τη *σχεδίαση* ενός στροβίλου, που θα βασιζόταν στη ροή αέρα γύρω από πτερύγια με κατάλληλη αεροτομή.
 η παραδοχή ότι η δεδομένη σύνθεση του κυκλώματος ικανοποιεί την επιθυμητή λειτουργία (πράγμα που μπορεί να μη συμβαίνει αν υπήρχε κάποιο σφάλμα κατά τη *σχεδίαση* του κυκλώματος), κ.λπ.
Η νέα αυτή, "βασισμένη-στη-γνώση", μεθοδολογία για την επίλυση προβλημάτων και γενικά για τη *σχεδίαση* συστημάτων αποτελεί μία εξελικτική μεταβολή στην πληροφορική με πολύ σημαντικές συνέπειες γιατί αντικαθιστά την παραδοσιακή μορφή ενός προγράμματος:
Με αυτές τις καθαυτό αρχιτεκτονικές λύσεις που βασίζονται στη σύλληψη, δηλαδή στη *σχεδίαση*, του νέου χώρου που πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί, η σύγχρονη αρχιτεκτονική επιχειρεί την εισαγωγή του ανθρώπινου στοιχείου στο, αλλιώτικα, ψυχρό, μη ανθρώπινο, έργο της.
Εξωτερικά η νέα δημιουργία της φίρμας φέρνει μια διαφορετική νότα με ξεχωριστή *σχεδίαση*, που δεν θυμίζει κανένα άλλο τετράτροχο.

Ο προϋπολογισμός και ο συνολικός μακροοικονομικός *σχεδιασμός* είναι ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμα ζητήματα για το 1997 και τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Ο κοινωνικός διάλογος είναι στρατηγικός *σχεδιασμός* και συνεννόηση για κοινές δράσεις με συναίνεση.
Για την πλευρά αυτή δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε οικονομικός *σχεδιασμός*, ούτε μηχανισμοί πρόνοιας, ούτε ποιότητα ζωής.
Όμως και ο πολεοδομικός *σχεδιασμός* των οικισμών της Δυτικής Αττικής προχωρεί ικανοποιητικά, ενώ ιδιαίτερα πρέπει να εξαρθεί η σημασία του έργου του υπερτοπικού πάρκου πόλης στα Άνω Λιόσια.
Σήμερα, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, το Εθνικό Κέντρο Έρευνας δραστηριοποιείται για ζητήματα όπως η αποτίμηση του εκπαιδευτικού αποτελέσματος σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης και ο σωστός *σχεδιασμός* του Νέου Λυκείου που οδηγεί στο Εθνικό Απολυτήριο.
Πιστεύουμε ότι ο σωστός *σχεδιασμός* σε συνδυασμό με έναν ουσιαστικό διάλογο θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να πετύχουμε την εκπαιδευτική εκείνη αναγέννηση που χρειάζεται για να γίνει η Ελλάδα η ισχυρή εκείνη κοινωνία του επόμενου αιώνα.
Ο στρατηγικός *σχεδιασμός* ωστόσο της κυβέρνησης για τον αγροτικό τομέα, εκφράζεται ειδικότερα στο Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης.
Ο *σχεδιασμός* της καμπάνιας ξεκίνησε από τον Ιανουάριο.
Σε άρθρο του στην εφημερίδα Λιμπερασιόν, ο Ζακ Σιράκ τόνισε ότι είναι ώρα να καθοριστεί ένα γνήσιο ευρωπαϊκό κοινωνικό μοντέλο, το οποίο θα προσελκύσει την υποστήριξη των λαών της Ευρώπης, από την οποία λείπει ο μεγάλος πολιτικός *σχεδιασμός*.
Ο κ. Κώστας Λαλιώτης που ρωτήθηκε από τους δημοσιογράφους για την προσφυγή κατοίκων των παρυφών του Υμηττού στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, τόνισε ότι ο νέος *σχεδιασμός* λαμβάνει μέριμνα για το περιβάλλον και γι' αυτό το σκοπό αυξήθηκε το κόστος του έργου κατά 17 δισ. δραχμές.

Με βάση όλα τα παραπάνω καταθέτω την παράκληση να κάνουμε όπου μπορούμε τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στη *σχεδίαση* και το *σχεδιασμό* για να μπορούμε και να συνεννοούμαστε. Και εδώ, αν θέλετε, μπορούμε και να το συζητήσουμε.

-----------------
Το παραπάνω είναι αναδημοσίευση από παλιότερο σημείωμα στο ProZ και, στην πλήρη του έκταση, στο translatum.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά το planning και ο planner ενός έργου λέγονται προγραμματισμός και προγραμματιστής εργασιών αντίστοιχα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσω ότι στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά το planning και ο planner ενός έργου λέγονται προγραμματισμός και προγραμματιστής εργασιών αντίστοιχα.


Ίσως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αυτό το άλλοτε διαδεδομένο μετάφρασμα έχει εκτοπιστεί από τον «σχεδιασμό» για να μην μπερδεύεται με το «programming». Αλλιώς, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το «προγραμματίζω» μπορεί να είναι σαφέστερο από το «σχεδιάζω».


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου, εγώ περισσότερο το σχεδιασμός έχω συναντήσει και χρησιμοποιήσει. Απλώς είπα να το πω για να βρίσκεται :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Δεν θέλω να κοντράρομαι και να είμαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας, αλλά αν αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να πω κάτι, θα το πω: όλα αυτά είναι ωραία, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνονται λίγο τεχνητά, δηλαδή:

1. από πού μας προέκυψε η σχεδίαση και από πού ο σχεδιασμός (πως έγινε με το πολιτιστικός και το πολιτισμικός) και γιατί ανάγκη για διαφοροποίηση στο επίπεδο της μορφής; Η πολυσημία μας χαλάει; Από το σχεδιάζω δεν προέρχονται και τα δύο; Η δεύτερη σημασία του "σχεδιάζω" που δίνει το ΛΚΝ ποια είναι γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί... Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν δίνει πάντως τίποτα για τις απαρχές της «σχεδίασης» πέραν του ότι απαντά (ται) το 1890(; ) Δηλαδή πότε έγινε η πρώτη διαφοροποίηση και για ποιους λόγους ακριβώς;

2. στην πράξη φυσικά δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί στην καθημερινή χρήση από μηχανικούς και άλλους επαγγελματίες και μη, η διαφοροποίηση καταργείται. 

_Υπάρχει δηλ. η τάση οι δύο σημασίες να μοιραστούν κοινή στέγη και αυτό φαίνεται ότι θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα σε 10-20 χρόνια από τώρα. Γιατί όχι άλλωστε; _

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, από τη στιγμή που στη χρήση και πρακτικά η εν λόγω διάκριση δεν τηρείται, πώς γίνεται και η επικοινωνία παραμένει ξεκάθαρη; (και παραμένει ξεκάθαρη)

Μάλλον χάρη σε αυτό που παραβλέπουν συστηματικά τα λεξικά και που ονομάζεται συγκείμενο και γενικότερες συνθήκες επικοινωνίας μέσα στις οποίες αποκρυσταλλώνεται και ορίζεται η κάθε λέξη και οι σημασίες της.

Τέλος και σαν γενική αρχή, δεν συμφωνώ με μονοσήμαντες αντιστοιχίες. Θεωρώ ότι η γλώσσα είναι ρευστότατη (κάτι σαν τις δονούμενες πιθανότητες που λέγαμε) και οποιεσδήποτε προσπάθειες να την "παγώσουμε" δεν βλέπω να έχουν και πολλά περιθώρια επιτυχίας (όσα περιθώρια επιτυχίας έχει και η επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό).


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Η βασική διαφορά (αυτή που τηρούν τα λεξικά και οι προσεκτικοί χρήστες, ιδιαίτερα στις ανώτερες και ανώτατες σχολές) είναι ότι το _σχεδιάζω_ μπορεί να σημαίνει (α) παίρνω την πένα ή το ποντίκι και σχεδιάζω στο χαρτί ή στην οθόνη ή (β) προγραμματίζω, προκαθορίζω (σημασία που υπάρχει και στον Κριαρά, αλλά παρέλειψα για λόγους οικονομίας, αλλά είναι γνωστή, από το «σχεδιάζουμε να πάμε στην Πάτρα την Πέμπτη» έως τη «σχεδιασμένη οικονομία»). Άλλο λοιπόν η *σχεδίαση*, να φτιάξεις το σχέδιο ενός μηχανήματος στο χαρτί ή στο CAD, και άλλο ο *σχεδιασμός* της παραγωγής του μηχανήματος, που περιλαμβάνει, εκτός από τις οικονομικές, και δεκάδες άλλες παραμέτρους.

Δεν θα μαστιγώσω αυτόν που θα χρησιμοποιήσει το ένα στη θέση του άλλου και θα κληθώ να καταλάβω τι λέει από τα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά σίγουρα θα τον στραβοκοιτάξω.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω από πού έρχεται αυτή η διαφοροποίηση στη μορφή, όχι στη σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Έρχεται από τις συμβάσεις που εμείς οι ίδιοι αποφασίζουμε για τη γλώσσα, μέσα από γραπτά και δημοσιεύσεις και συζητήσεις. Επειδή στη διαμόρφωση αυτών των συμβάσεων δεν συμμετέχει το σύνολο του πληθυσμού, παίρνει κάποιο χρόνο για να ενημερωθούν όλοι και να συνταχθούν όλοι με όλες τις συμβάσεις, θες είναι η διαφορά του σχεδιασμού από τη σχεδίαση ή η νέα ορθογραφία της μπίρας. Δεν σε πάνε στο δικαστήριο όπως με άλλες παραβάσεις (όπου η άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιολογείται), αλλά βοηθάει στη συνεννόηση και την επικοινωνία. Ολόκληρη η κοινωνία είναι δομημένη πάνω σε κώδικες και σε συμβάσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Σαν (ως; ) μηχανικός (αλλά και σαν γυναίκα*), συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ για την διαφοροποίηση των δύο λέξεων. Είναι μάλιστα, απόλυτα σαφής για μένα.

*φαντάζομαι, οτι οι παλιοί θυμούνται την διαφήμιση της οδοντόκρεμας...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

ΟΚ, σεβαστό, αλλά κι εμένα μία από τις ειδικότητές μου (η πρώτη και βασικότερη) είναι το engineering (civil, electrical, mechanical) και με μηχανικούς δουλεύω. Για μένα και ο λόγος που κάνουμε τη συζήτηση δεν είναι αν είναι ζήτημα σαφήνειας ή όχι, σωστό ή λάθος αλλά αν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά ανάγκη διαφοροποίησης στο επίπεδο της μορφής, όπως π.χ. με το πολιτιστικός και πολιτισμικός. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι περιπλέκει τα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο και προτιμώ την πολυσημία. Αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Είναι καλό να υπάρχουν και να χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικές λέξεις, αν μας το επιτρέπει βέβαια η γλώσσα, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούμε με τις λέξεις πλάι πλάι - το έχω πάθει με το programming και planning. Οι Αμερικάνοι ιδίως αρέσκονται σε χρήση λέξεων παρεμφερούς απόδοσης σε παράταξη με αποτέλεσμα να τραβά τα μαλλιά του ο δύσμοιρος μεταφραστής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι περιπλέκει τα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο και προτιμώ την πολυσημία.



Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό που λες, Ambrose, είναι ότι, αφού βγαίνουν και οι δύο λέξεις από το «σχεδιάζω», γιατί να περιορίζουμε τη σημασία τους; Θα μπορούσες να ισχυριστείς ότι αυτό συμβαίνει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, π.χ. βράση & βρασμός, εκβίαση & εκβιασμός, ενταφίαση & ενταφιασμός.

Αλλά εκεί δεν έχουμε δύο σημασίες στο ρήμα. Άλλωστε κι εκεί θα παρατηρήσουμε διαφορές στη χρήση, π.χ. θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την _εκβίαση_ στα νομικά, θα πούμε «στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο» αλλά «εν βρασμώ ψυχής» και «σημείο βρασμού» (θα διόρθωνες το «σημείο *βράσης», φαντάζομαι). Επίσης, από το _βιάζω_ έχουμε _βιάση_ και _βιασύνη_, αλλά και _βιασμό_ — και φροντίζουμε επιμελώς να μην τα μπερδεύουμε.

Εγώ λοιπόν δεν προτείνω κάτι καινούργιο. Λέω ότι, όπως όλοι τηρούμε τη διαφορά της _βιάσης_ από το _βιασμό_, έτσι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που προσέχουν να μην μπερδέψουν τη _σχεδίαση_ με το _σχεδιασμό_, κάτι που καταγράφουν και τα λεξικά. Άλλωστε, κάποιες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. ο σχεδιασμός της οικονομίας) δεν σηκώνουν δεύτερη κουβέντα.

Απλώς καταθέτω αυτή την πληροφορία πιστεύοντας ότι και τους μεταφραστές που γνωρίζουν και τηρούν τη διαφορά τούς βολεύει, όπως και τους αναγνώστες τους. Αλλά και η επιστήμη της ορολογίας δεν ξετρελαίνεται όταν κυκλοφορούν πολλοί όροι για το ίδιο πράγμα, στο ίδιο γλωσσικό επίπεδο. Από την άλλη, έκανα σαφές ότι και οι δύο λέξεις έχουν και άλλες μεταφράσεις και προφανώς γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από εμένα το design = μελέτη και το landscape design = αρχιτεκτονική τοπίου ή, όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη, το planning = προγραμματισμός.

Μπορούμε ενδεχομένως να είμαστε χαλαροί εκεί που μας παίρνει, εκεί που, όπως λες, βοηθούν τα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, που σφίγγουν τα λουριά, καλό είναι να σφίγγουμε κι εμείς την ορολογία μας. Αυτό μόνο.

Στην περίπτωση των _πολιτιστικός_ και _πολιτισμικό_ς, συχνά μας καθοδηγεί η χρήση, και η διαφορά μπορεί να είναι λεπτή όταν η χρήση δεν βοηθά. Εδώ όμως η χοντρική τουλάχιστον διαφορά είναι σαφέστατη, άρα να χαιρόμαστε που έχουμε δύο λέξεις και μπορούμε να τις αξιοποιήσουμε. Δεν έχουμε πάντα την ίδια τύχη.


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2008)

Έχω διάφορες απορίες (και διαφωνώ με πολλά), αλλά για την ώρα
θα περιοριστώ σε μία -σχετικά με "(high-, anti-, etc.) -seismic design".

Υποστηρίζεις ότι ο «αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός» (γιατί "design" -σαφώς- στα αγγλικά -κι ας δίνει μόνο το «planning» στο ΛΚΝ -δίνει και το «αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός» -το έχεις δώσει στο δεύτερο, νομίζω, μήνυμά σου)
είναι λανθασμένη απόδοση
και ότι το «αντισεισμική σχεδίαση» είναι η δόκιμη απόδοση («αυτή που τηρούν τα λεξικά και οι προσεκτικοί χρήστες, ιδιαίτερα στις ανώτερες και ανώτατες σχολές»);


Βtw:
"seismic planning" 1300 ευρήματα
"seismic design" 224.000 ευρήματα
"αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός" 22.300 ευρήματα
και
"αντισεισμική σχεδίαση" 2 ευρήματα


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Αυτή είναι η σημασία του αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού; Τόσα χρόνια νόμιζα ότι είναι το πρόγραμμα που εφαρμόζει το κράτος, επιβάλλοντας συγκεκριμένους κανόνες δόμησης, για να μην πέφτουν τα σπίτια στις σεισμογενείς περιοχές... :)

Αν ρωτάς τι θα έκανα σε μετάφραση; Θα πήγαινα με το ρεύμα κι ας μου βρόμαγαν τα λύματα (εδώ βρομάνε τα λήμματα).


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν ρωτάς τι θα έκανα σε μετάφραση; *Θα πήγαινα με το ρεύμα* κι ας μου βρόμαγαν τα λύματα (εδώ βρομάνε τα λήμματα).



:) ;) Aυτό νόμιζα ότι συζητάγαμε -τι κάνουμε σε μετάφραση.

Αλλά με κάλυψες απόλυτα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Βεβαίως. Το «τι να κάνουμε» μάς απασχολεί (από τον καιρό του Λένιν, τουλάχιστον...). Και η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τα περίπου 384.000 σχεδίαση + CAD (έναντι 15.000 σχεδιασμός + CAD), όπου είπα γιατί είναι καλύτερη η _σχεδίαση_. Και με την ευκαιρία, γιατί είναι καλύτερος ο _*σχεδιασμός* της οικονομίας_. Στα αντισεισμικά, η αντισεισμική μελέτη για ένα κτίριο και ο αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός σαν μάθημα κ.λπ. θα με καλύψουν, θέλω δε θέλω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Να προσθέσω και τον νεολογισμό _*σχεδιομελέτη *_που χρησιμοποιείται στην ελληνική πολυτεχνική κοινότητα για να αποδώσει τον όρο _design_.


----------



## pontios (Mar 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως. Το «τι να κάνουμε» μάς απασχολεί (από τον καιρό του Λένιν, τουλάχιστον...). Και η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τα περίπου 384.000 σχεδίαση + CAD (έναντι 15.000 σχεδιασμός + CAD), όπου είπα γιατί είναι καλύτερη η _σχεδίαση_. Και με την ευκαιρία, γιατί είναι καλύτερος ο _*σχεδιασμός* της οικονομίας_. Στα αντισεισμικά, η αντισεισμική μελέτη για ένα κτίριο και ο αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός σαν μάθημα κ.λπ. θα με καλύψουν, θέλω δε θέλω.



Ο όρος design σε καλύπτει. 
Στα Αγγλικά το design καλύπτει ένα ευρύ φάσμα εννοιών, που πέρα από τη γραφική σχεδίαση (π.χ. το CAD design), ίσως πιο τυπικά αναφέρεται σε μια διαδικασία υπό την οποία κατασκευάζεται κάτι για ένα συγκεκριμένο σκοπό ή στόχο, όπως ένα κτίριο με αντισεισμικές ιδιότητες.
Το design (στην τελευταία περίπτωση, που φέρει την έννοια του σχεδιασμού) καθορίζει τις προδιαγραφές (χτίσιμο σύµφωνα µε τις πρόνοιες του αντισεισµικού κώδικα), τα σχέδια, τους παραμέτρους, τις διαδικασίες που συνεπάγονται για την επίτευξη αυτού του στόχου.
In other words, design covers both Greek instances, i.e., it can refer to graphic representations (drawings, preliminary sketches etc..- που αντιστοιχεί με τη σχεδίαση, όπως στη περίπτωση του CAD), as well as the design which involves a strategic approach to achieve a specific objective, as in seismic design - που αντιστοιχεί με τον σχεδιασμό.

Νομίζω το design = σχεδίαση η σχεδιασμός, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο - δηλαδή καλύπτει και τις δυο έννοιες.


----------



## cougr (Mar 14, 2013)

Pontios, was the word _πρόνοιες (....τις πρόνοιες του αντισεισµικού κώδικα...)_ opted for by design or inadvertence? :cheek::)


----------



## pontios (Mar 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> Pontios, was the word _πρόνοιες (....τις πρόνοιες του αντισεισµικού κώδικα...)_ opted for by design or inadvertence? :cheek::)



Well, if you must know, it just fell into my lap.;)
Μου το έστειλε η Θεία Πρόνοια! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2019)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, έκανα σαφές ότι και οι δύο λέξεις έχουν και άλλες μεταφράσεις [...] design = μελέτη και το landscape design = αρχιτεκτονική τοπίου ή, όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη, το planning = προγραμματισμός.



Δεν έχουμε δώσει στην παραπάνω συζήτηση αρκετή σκέψη στις αποδόσεις *σχέδιο *και *ντιζάιν*, και το κάνω με δύο αφορμές.

Η μια είναι η συλλογή παρατηρήσεων που έκανε ο Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης στον νέο ψηφιακό Χάρτη σχετικά με χρήσεις που πολλοί θέλουν να χαρακτηρίζουν ως εσφαλμένες. Αξίζουν να διαβαστούν όλες:
https://www.hartismag.gr/hartis-1/k...Ziz30uteMIhQzXMpT0IupAJgBnenv-FfJ_1dKbGu_Eg4A

Εγώ θα αντιγράψω εδώ το σχόλιο για το *ντιζάιν*:

Το *ντιζάιν *(design) οι καθαριστές της γλώσσας υποδεικνύουν να το λέμε «σχέδιο». Άλλοι προτείνουν εντελώς αδόκιμες μεταφράσεις: «σχεδιασμός, σχεδιολόγηση, σχεδιολόγημα, προσχέδιο, προμελέτη, πρότυπο, τύπος», φέρνοντας στην επιφάνεια την πλήρη αμηχανία αντιμετώπισης του μεταφραστικού αυτού προβλήματος. Δεν κατάλαβαν ότι η λέξη πρέπει να μείνει αμετάφραστη γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Και ο _ντιζάινερ _θα παραμείνει γιατί δεν είναι απλώς «διακοσμητής, στιλίστας, σχεδιαστής». Το επίθετο _ντιζαϊνάτος_, κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο, δεν έχει, επίσης, κάτι ισοδύναμο στη γλώσσα μας.

Μια δεύτερη αφορμή ήρθε από τη συνειδητοποίηση ότι στο ατελές γλωσσάριο της Microsoft ο όρος _design _του PowerPoint αποδίδεται μόνο σαν _σχεδίαση_. Θα πρότεινα *σχέδιο*. (Όχι, δεν τολμώ να προτείνω _ντιζάιν_ εδώ.) (Και για το _drawing_, _σχεδίασμα_.)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/lan...ngID=Greek&Source=true&productid=All Products


----------

